# Arbeitsspeicher Verschiedene Taktfrequenzen



## Fraggerbee (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe 2GB@800 und noch 1 GB@533.
Kann ich beides Benutzen,und wenn gibt es da Nebenwirkungen?
Bzw.Kann ich die 1GB für das Betriebsystem nutzen und die anderen 2GB (die schnelleren) fürs Zoggn?


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2008)

theoretisch geht das, wenn alle Rams auf 533 laufen ... Nebenwirkung ist also eine ziemlich drastische Geschwindigkeitseinbusse ... ob sich das lohnt ist die Frage zumal du dir vermutlich damit den Dualchannel-Vorteil nimmst wenn du einen einzelnen Baustein reinbaust ... 

Einzeln nutzen ist nur moeglich wenn die Dinger auf verschiedenen Mainboards oder zumindest auf verschiedenen CPU-Piplines liegen wuerden ... das funktioniert aber nicht einmal auf Multi-CPU Boards ... 

Ich wuerd den 533 draussen lassen, du hast zwar mehr Ram, der dafuer aber einige Prozent langsamer ist, das lohnt nicht.


----------



## Fraggerbee (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe in zwischenzeit noch wo anderst nachgefragt nun da sagt man es wäre kein problem nur das diese 1GB langsammer wären.Naja ich werde mich weiter erkundigen.
Wäre keine schlechte idee das betriebsystem auf diesem GB laufen zu lassen und die anderen zwei fürs zoggn aber man kann das nich wie bei den core duos schalten.


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2008)

Da jedes System auf genau einem FSB laufen und Rams im Normalfall feste Multiplikatoren haben und im normalen Desktopbereich auch nur eine Autobahn zum Ram-Sockel, laeuft nicht nur jenes GB niedrig sondern alle 3GB ... zusaetzlich funktioniert Dualchannel nur bei gerader Belegung der Sockel in bestimmten Konstellationen, nachlesbar in der entsprechenden MB-Handbuchversion. Dualchannel kann normal bei ungerader Anzahl an Elementen nicht funktionieren ... 

Rechnung wie folgt ... statt 800MHz Ansteuerung nur noch 533 ... Einbusse von etwa 30% Geschwindigkeit ... Aufbrechen vom Dualchannel nochmal einige Prozent bei den 800ertern ... macht das Sinn?


----------



## Fraggerbee (3. Juni 2008)

Naja gut dann werde ich lieber den lansameren GB für mein altes Mainbord nutzen so viele alte Teile wie ich hab kann ich noch einen Rechner Bauen.
Ist schade aber 30% einbuse wäre wirklich dumm da kauf ich mir lieber noch 2 oder 4 gleichschnelle oder sogar noch schnellere für später mal.


----------



## fluessig (3. Juni 2008)

Naja, Laudians Rechnung geht so nicht ganz auf.
Ich lass es jetzt mal so stehen mit den 30% Einbuße, die genaue Zahl bekommst du wohl nur mit Benchmarks.
Die Frage ist, wie ist die Auslastung deines Speichers! Sind erst einmal die schnellen 2 GB ausglastet (was bei mir persönlich kaum vorkommt), dann werden die Daten auf die Festplatte ausgelagert. Und dann gilt: Alles was du dann mehr an Arbeitsspeicher drin hast bringt enorm mehr Leistung, denn Festplatten, selbst im Raid0 sind immer deutlich langsamer als RAM. 

Es kommt also darauf an, was du machst - beobachte einfach mal den Systemmonitor ein wenig nebenbei und wie sehr dein Arbeitsspeicher ausgelastet ist.

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Juni 2008)

Den Geschwindigkeitsverlust von 800MHz auf 533MHz merkt man nicht. Das ist Unsinn. Und die Rechnung mit den 30% geht auch nicht auf. Denn bei einer geringeren Taktfrequenz kann man die Rams mit entsprechend besserem Timing laufen lassen.

Kann man nun durch 2 Ram-Riegel noch Dualchannel nutzen hebt sich der 'Verlust' auf, da 800MHz Riegel im Dualchannel mangels Bandbreite nicht schneller sein können als 533er.


----------

